# Phragmipedium 'Olaf Gruss'



## GuRu (Apr 4, 2010)

My Phrag 'Olaf Gruss' is the very first Phrag I flowered ever. It was a gift from Kyle when he worked as a shop assistant in a booth of an South American vendor at the flower show in Dresden here in Germany.
Thanks again Kyle!!
First picture was taken a fortnight ago with just one flower open.







The todays update shows both flowers open






And here are two closeups of the staminode and the pollen











Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Berrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations Rudolf to your first. I am sure there will be more.
Very lovely pictures also:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice flowers!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 4, 2010)

I got one from Ecuagenera. If the flowers turn out like any of these, I will be delighted.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!



Eric, that's what I was waiting for!! 

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry it took so long! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Sorry it took so long! ...


But it was just in time, you made my day. 


NYEric said:


> ...Have a wonderful day!


The same to you!!

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2010)

:clap::clap: LOVELY!!!! Yours looks like the color is nice & rich! :drool::drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## raymond (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## ORG (Apr 4, 2010)

Really a beauty

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## toddybear (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine died!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That is great that you were able to get it to bloom! It was nice to meet you at the show. That is a particularly nice clone, as well.

Kyle


----------



## Jorch (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely colors on that one  Congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2010)

Intense!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely blooms! :clap: I've got one on back order from Ecuagenera, hopefully will get it from the Vancouver show in May.


----------



## John M (Apr 5, 2010)

Gorgeous colour! I want one!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice coloring on these blooms!!! Are there more buds to open? And great pics!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

Really nice, especially the 2nd and 4th shots.


----------

